# NAS avec MacBook Pro



## Hotel Roméo (24 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Possédant un MacBook Pro mid 2010 13", je suis à la recherche d'une solution de stockage externe (mon DD interne arrivant à bout de souffle). 
J'ai entendu parler des NAS, je visualise assez mal le truc et l'installation que ça implique, mais le but du jeux serait d'avoir 2 à 3 To de stockage (pour des films, série TV, musique et autres documents, disponible depuis le MacBook, un iPad 4 et un iPhone 5S), et de remplacer le DD de mon Mac par un SSD, histoire de lui redonner un second souffle.
Mais je me pose quand même quelques questions :

- un NAS est-il une solution intéressante pour moi ?
- es-ce compliqué à mettre en place ?
- qu'elle sont les contraintes de ce genre d'installation ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Cordialement,


----------



## guillaume_44 (27 Avril 2014)

Salut hotel Romeo,

Avant de répondre à tes questions, sache que j'ai eu les memes interrogations que toi et je me suis lancé. Etant possesseur de mon mbp depuis 1 an maintenant, je cherchais une solution de stockage fiable et sécurisée entre mes différents appareils. J'ai opté pour le NAS. 

Le NAS peut être intéressant pour diffuser ensuite son contenu via des TV possédant une fonction DLNA, ou tout simplement quand tu ne veux pas démarrer ton mac pour regarder un film.

Pour la mise en place, cela depend de ton choix en matière de NAS, pour ma part j'ai opté pour un modèle D-LINK DNS 320L (boitier à 2 baies vendu sans disque dur), pour lequel j'ai installé un DD de 1 To dont 500 Go montés en RAID 1 (pour mes documents personnels, administration etc)  et un second disque de 2 To pour le multimédia. 
La configuration est un peu barbante, surtout que je n'ai pas de très grande notions d'informatique. Mais avec un peu de logique ( et les fofos) on y arrive. 

En matière de contraintes, je ne suis pas trop embêté, cela permet:
- stockage sur le réseau donc accessible par tous tes périphériques (ordi, tablette, smartphone,etc)
- cela libère ton disque dur du macbook donc évite les ralentissements en "zone rouge"
- sécurité accrue en cas de défaillance d'un disque (principe du montage en RAID 1), les données sont copiées sur les 2 disques. Tu perds sur ta capacité totale, mais tu peux paramétrer la capacité que tu souhaite allouer pour le RAID 1.
- ce modèle intègre un protocole FTP pour l'utilisation à distance (chez un voisin par exemple)
- les interfaces simplifiées permettent une bonne prise en main
- tu peux transférer des fichiers de Windows et de Mac (pas d'incompatibilité des systèmes de fichiers)

Seul inconvénient pour moi, je n'arrive pas encore à bien paramétrer pour le FTP (configuration box, paramètres FTP du NAS), c'est un peu compliqué et la documentation D-LINK ne parle pas trop de ça.

Voila ce que je peux t'en dire pour ma part, je suis ravi de ce système. 

Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas,

Cordialement,

Edit: point important, dans mon cas, mon NAS est compatible Time Machine (je ne sais pas si tous le font, mais c'est important de le rappeler)


----------



## Filce (29 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

guillaume_44 t'a déjà donné de bonnes réponses.
Je vais ajouter les miennes et quelques compléments.

Donc puisque ton disque arrive à bout, tu as deux possibilité.
- Un disque externe classique (USB ou autre),
- Un NAS.

Pour le disque externe rien à dire.
Pour le NAS, il faut considérer cela comme un second ordinateur qui est sur ton réseau. Tu le laisses allumé et tu peux y accéder depuis ta TV si tu as une TV compatible, ton Téléphone (si les Apps correspondantes existent pour répondre à tes besoins), un autre ordinateur que tu connecterais à ton réseau perso... et aussi depuis l'extérieur avec tout ordinateur connecté (si tu as réalisé les paramétrages qui te permettent cela dans l'interface de ton NAS).
Donc, ce n'est pas "juste" un disque. C'est plus proche d'un "ordinateur connecté" permettant le stockage et le partage avec ton matériel.



Hotel Roméo a dit:


> J'ai entendu parler des NAS, je visualise assez mal le truc et l'installation que ça implique, mais le but du jeux serait d'avoir 2 à 3 To de stockage



Pour la capacité, cela dépend du (ou des) disques présent dans ton NAS. Dessus tu peux y mettre tout ce que tu veux, sans limitation de type de données.
Bon. Pour ma part j'ai un Synology. J'en suis satisfait. Je fait même mes Time Machine dessus de manière automatique (même en wifi... hum... pour le Macbook). La limitation que j'ai trouvé concerne la bibliothèque audio, certes, si elle est disposée sur le NAS il est possible de la partager mais je ne trouve pas cela très top (il est vrai que je n'ai pas approfondi cette option).

Mais les photos, vidéos et autres données perso, c'est vraiment génial. Toujours disponible depuis n'importe quel ordinateur, depuis mon domicile où l'extérieur.
Il est également possible de consulter depuis l'extérieur les photos ou vidéo... mais... là tu risques d'avoir des limitations dues à ton débit internet.
Ma ligne a changée depuis peu (débit en hausse) mais il y a peu, lors d'un test réalisé avec mon téléphone en 3G, le film était vraiment très très saccadé donc impossible à regarder.

Dans l'absolu donc, un NAS devrait te convenir.

Pour ce qui est de la mise en place, il faut une prise pour l'alimentation et un câble pour relier ton NAS a ton réseau (câble réseau).

Et après... configuration configuration... Là c'est un peu plus ardu mais même pour un néophyte (comme j'étais) avec un peu de patience c'est assez facile. Il existe également des forums qui restent ouverts aux amateurs/débutants et il est toujours possible de trouver une personne pour dépanner.



Hotel Roméo a dit:


> - un NAS est-il une solution intéressante pour moi ?



Oui. Définitivement OUI.
Avant cela j'avais une pléthore de disques dur externe... depuis j'ai centralisé mes données en un même lieu (ET une sauvegarde car même s'il est possible de faire du Raid, c'est à dire assurer une continuité de service même en cas de perte d'un disque, on n'est pas à l'abris d'une perte... où seule une vrai sauvegarde sera la roue de secours).



Hotel Roméo a dit:


> - es-ce compliqué à mettre en place ?



Pour le coté matériel, c'est facile.
Pour le coté logiciel, c'est facile... juste en prenant un peu de temps pour comprendre et apprendre, tout en demandant sur les forums de NAS (généralement ils sont accueillant... j'y ai été bien accueilli alors que j'étais un vrai débutant).
Ne pas perdre de vue que ce n'est pas un "simple disque" que l'on connecte mais un système que l'on doit apprivoiser. On peut faire beaucoup avec un NAS, et, en tant qu'amateur les possibilités des NAS vont bien au delà de nos besoins.
Certains réglages peuvent donc être compliqués... mais si l'on en a besoin c'est que l'on sait généralement à quoi cela correspond et cela n'est donc pas un soucis.



Hotel Roméo a dit:


> - qu'elle sont les contraintes de ce genre d'installation ?



Contraintes ?
Une prise de courant à proximité. Une prise réseau sur ton routeur (ou box). Un peu de patience (si tu choisis un NAS vide car il faudra formater tes disques plus ou moins automatiquement d'ailleurs, cela est long mais quasi automatique si tu ne veux pas te plonger dans des configurations hyper personnalisée).

Si tu vas plus loin, il faut savoir que l'utilité de ce genre d'appareil est de rester constamment connecté et prêt à répondre à la moindre sollicitation. Tu peux envisager (si tu as plusieurs disques) de créer un Raid. 
Le Raid permet une duplication automatique des données afin de palier à la perte d'un disque (si un disque lâche, tu ne perds pas tes données, tu es en mode dégradé). Certains pensent alors qu'il s'agit d'une sauvegarde, mais il faut voir cela comme une continuité de service. On peut continuer à travailler, alors qu'un disque est HS, mais ce n'est pas une sauvegarde car si c'est le NAS qui plante tu perds tout. Si tu efface une donnée, elle est effacée des deux disques. Et tu peux également avoir des corruptions de données...
Pour éviter cela, donc, si tu envisages un Raid, hormis le fait qu'il faut en avoir l'utilité, l'achat d'un onduleur est obligatoire... et la sauvegarde sur un disque externe l'est tout autant.

Contrainte... Apprendre le fonctionnement et les conséquences de certains réglages qui peuvent ouvrir tes données vers l'extérieur. 
Contrainte encore la gestion des utilisateurs et de leurs accès (surtout si tu ouvres ton NAS vers l'extérieur où si plusieurs personnes l'utilisent... chacun peut avoir son espace perso alors que d'autres données peuvent être partagées et visible de tous). Donc un peu de logique et de temps à prendre pour bien voir où tu veux aller.

Les possibilités sont sans limite... ou quasiment.
Il est possible de télécharger des données alors que l'ordinateur est éteins, par exemple.

Un conseil. Prend le temps de rechercher dans les forums NAS. Lis beaucoup pour t'imprégner. Visualise ce que tu veux exactement après avoir bien compris que les possibilités étaient immenses. Adapte ton budget en conséquence. Surtout ne fais pas l'achat sur un coup de tête parce que tu as vu un NAS en boutique, regarde bien sur le net les avis des utilisateurs. Certaines marques ont bien meilleure presse que d'autres. Certains modèles risquent de te décourager (ce qui a été le cas avec mon premier disque Réseau Iomega parti rapidement à la poubelle).
Mais surtout, tu verras que si tu fais le pas tu ne le regretteras pas.


----------



## Cyrion (13 Mai 2014)

Bonjour et merci d'avoir lancé LE sujet que je cherchais!  Néanmoins je voudrais ajouter une question qui peut paraitre idiote mais qui me turlupine...  


- Est-il utile d'avoir un NAS avec prise Thunderbolt?  L'unique raison de cette question est de prévoir un moyen "rapide" de copier les données de mon MBP à la place du wifi.

- Mon APPLE TV accèdera facilement aux données du NAS?  Elle me reste indispensable en airplay quand je stream des séries lancées via le MBP

- Que pensez-vous de ce produit: Synology DS414 Boîtier NAS USB 3.0 (le doute vient de ma première question Thunderbolt!)

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Filce (14 Mai 2014)

Cyrion a dit:


> - Est-il utile d'avoir un NAS avec prise Thunderbolt?  L'unique raison de cette question est de prévoir un moyen "rapide" de copier les données de mon MBP à la place du wifi.



Qui peut le plus peut le moins.
Pour ce qui est de mon avis, la prise Thunderbolt n'est pas une priorité pour un "débutant".

J'ai un DS414 (j'y reviendrai en réponse à ta troisième question), j'ai un MBP également.
Le NAS est au centre d'un petit réseau perso qui relie plusieurs ordinateurs filialement et d'autres appareil via WIFI.
Le NAS sert entre-autre pour la sauvegarde Time Machine. Cette sauvegarde se fait lorsque le MBP est relié au réseau à mon domicile, et cela via WIFI. La seule fois où j'ai connecté le MBP via cable ethernet c'était pour la première sauvegarde TM.

A mon avis, ou plutôt pour mon utilisation, le wifi est largement suffisant lorsque les fichiers sont peu volumineux. On a rarement besoin de sauvegarder de très très grosses quantité de données.
Lorsque (ou si) on a besoin de sauvegarder de grosses quantité de données, le réseau Ethernet est déjà très rapide. 

J'avais de nombreux disques dur disparates avant l'achat du NAS. J'ai souhaité transférer les données sur le NAS. J'ai directement connecté via les prises USB les disques sur le NAS et j'ai laissé faire. Les données ne transitant pas par un ordinateur tout se faisait tout seul, ordinateur éteins après lancement de la copie.

Je n'ai pas besoin de travailler sur le NAS en continue avec de grosses quantité de données. Il est plutôt utilisé comme disque de "sauvegarde à accès continu depuis n'importe quel ordinateur". Si mon but était la course à la vitesse de transfert, je pense que je me serai plutôt orienté vers un disque externe Thunderbolt. Mais à mon domicile rien presse. Je peux attendre si cela est nécessaire... mais n'oublions pas que l'Ethernet (s'il n'est pas bridé et reste donc en Gigabit puisque le NAS et le MacBook Pro le permet) est déjà très très rapide.



Cyrion a dit:


> - Mon APPLE TV accèdera facilement aux données du NAS?  Elle me reste indispensable en airplay quand je stream des séries lancées via le MBP



Je n'ai pas d'Apple TV. Je ne connais pas le fonctionnement. Je ne peux pas répondre.



Cyrion a dit:


> - Que pensez-vous de ce produit: Synology DS414 Boîtier NAS USB 3.0 (le doute vient de ma première question Thunderbolt!)



Je l'ai depuis maintenant 5 mois. Aucun soucis. J'ai inséré des disques WD Red de 3To. Je n'ai pas fait de Raid, préférant partir sur une configuration basic. (Je pense tout de même revoir cela mais j'hésite, et passer 3 disques en Raid5 tandis que le dernier restera en basic). Il y a derrière une disque USB connecté pour la sauvegarde des données importantes. La possibilité du passage en Raid 5 d'une partie de mon NAS est consécutif au fait que j'ai activé le partage de mes photos (quand on est considéré comme LE photographe de famille...) et que nombreuses sont les personnes qui souhaitent y accéder. Pour palier à la possible défaillance d'un disque du fait des nombreux accès, la solution Raid 5 me semble être une option intéressante... pour la disponibilité. Mais bon... d'un autre côté mes amis peuvent bien attendre un ou deux jours si un disque flanche (ou plusieurs) afin que je change le disque contre une copie des données que je sauvegarde. Bref.

Comme je l'ai indiqué, il m'a servi dans un premier temps pour centraliser de nombreuses données que je disposai sur de nombreux disques. La copie a été faite via DSM en connectant directement les disques sur le NAS via USB.

Le NAS est relié à une borne Airport Extreme (acquise principalement en vue d'améliorer le wifi de ma box internet que je jugeai déplorable). Par la suite, sachant qu'elle ne me limite pas le débit Ethernet, c'est un bon choix. Sur cette borne est connecté (Ethernet) 2 Mac, et un lecteur multimédia WDTV.

L'ensemble fonctionne parfaitement. Lorsque toute la petite famille s'amuse avec sa tablette on peut noter un ralentissement due au partage du wifi (ou même de l'accès au Net). Je n'ai pas noté de vrai ralentissement lors de l'accès au NAS. Il est vrai qu'il n'a pas la même demande que l'accès à Internet.

Je pense donc (mais je ne suis pas à ta place et ne connais pas exactement ton besoin), que même sans port Thunderbolt le DS414 est un excellent choix. Même en le sollicitant grandement, il devrait être suffisant. En tous cas, pour moi il l'est.


----------



## raph8 (14 Mai 2014)

Filce a dit:


> La limitation que j'ai trouvé concerne la bibliothèque audio, certes, si elle est disposée sur le NAS il est possible de la partager mais je ne trouve pas cela très top



c'est pas un genre d'Itunes?



Filce a dit:


> Ma ligne a changée depuis peu (débit en hausse) mais il y a peu, lors d'un test réalisé avec mon téléphone en 3G, le film était vraiment très très saccadé donc impossible à regarder.



Et avec ta nouvelle connexion ça donne quoi ? Si tu te connectes sur un ordi chez un ami, tu arrives à regarder proprement un film ?



Comme tu as un Synology je te pose cette question:

Est-ce que les différents modèles (au-delà des performances hardware) te donnent les mêmes fonctionnalités (même interface, applications...) ?


----------



## Filce (15 Mai 2014)

raph8 a dit:


> c'est pas un genre d'Itunes?



J'aime iTunes tant pour moi il me semble simple. Je devrai d'ailleurs plutôt dire cela au passé car maintenant il me déplait car il ne gère pas les livres et les podcasts comme il le faisait au début. Avant c'était mieux  Avec mon iPod c'était un vrai régal, syncho parfaite. Maintenant c'est un peu la pagaille au point que c'est (pour moi) galère au niveau des podcasts dont je pouvais avant faire des playlists suivant leur durée... Quant aux livres, alors que je lisais beaucoup, maintenant ce n'est plus cela. Bref.

Donc il existe une application dans le style iTunes effectivement. Elle est consacrée uniquement à la musique (normal) et permet (sur iPad, iPhone pour ce que j'ai testé) de se connecter et lire sa musique.
Albums, artistes, compositeurs, genre, dossiers tout y est. Il est possible d'écouter et de consulter l'intégralité de sa bibliothèque.

Pourquoi je ne suis pas satisfait ?
Je gère toujours ma musique avec iTunes sur un de mes Mac car il n'y a pas d'autre moyen "facile" de gérer les playlist pour un iPod. J'en ai un dans mon véhicule, dont j'aime bien varier les listes de lecture.
Avec l'habitude, les listes sont aux petits oignons et composées sur iTunes... mais elles ne sont pas compatible avec le logiciel dédié pour le NAS.
Le NAS a la possibilité de partager la musique avec iTunes, mais il ne peut pas profiter des playlists que l'on crée avec iTunes. Il faut donc créer des listes pour "DS audio" (le nom du logiciel en question). Et je ne me suis pas penché sur cela... je ne sais pas comment cela se fait et ne cherche pas à le savoir pour le moment car je n'ai pas trop le temps de chercher.

C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ai repris l'abonnement chez Apple. C'est bien plus simple et mes listes sont sur tous mes appareils... et synchronisable avec l'iPod lorsque je souhaite actualiser ses listes.

Mais sur le principe mettre sa musique et la consulter n'est pas difficile. Avant de répondre à cette question j'ai d'ailleurs testé sur un iPad et un iPhone et cela fonctionnait bien... mais sans mes listes habituelles.

Donc si tu prends le temps de t'y pencher un peu plus que moi, il est probable que cela fera largement l'affaire... tout dépend de tes habitudes et de ton utilisation.



raph8 a dit:


> Et avec ta nouvelle connexion ça donne quoi ? Si tu te connectes sur un ordi chez un ami, tu arrives à regarder proprement un film ?



Testé également mais peu concluant... je n'ai pas la possibilité de rejoindre une connexion filaire actuellement mais en H+ avec un bon débit de réception, ce n'est pas terrible.

Je testerai dès que cela me sera possible avec mon ordi.



raph8 a dit:


> Comme tu as un Synology je te pose cette question:
> 
> Est-ce que les différents modèles (au-delà des performances hardware) te donnent les mêmes fonctionnalités (même interface, applications...) ?



Pas de soucis pour les questions, je donne mon avis et partage mon expérience sans problème. Ne pas oublier quand même que le ressenti est toujours une chose personnelle et qu'un truc peut me sembler génial et te paraitre totalement nul.

Pour Synology (puisque c'est ce que je pratique en ces moments) il y a une interface commune pour tout le matériel de la marque. Il est d'ailleurs possible de tester une version démo pour en deviner les possibilités sur le site de la marque.
Les applications fonctionnent donc à priori sur tous les modèles (hormis évidemment performances techniques genre par exemple nombre d'utilisateurs simultané, performances hard...).
Il existe d'ailleurs une communauté d'utilisateur très active qui partagent leurs propres logiciels et expérience. Ils répondent d'ailleurs à beaucoup de questions pointues (et moins pointues). Les débutants trouvent une vraie mine d'information, d'expérience et de réponses. Rares sont les questions qui ne trouvent pas de réponse.
Si tu es intéressé tu devrais y jeter un coup d'oeil.

Pour en revenir à ta question, l'interface est une interface web. Une fois que tu as effectué les réglages adéquat, tu as la possibilité de te connecter chez toi depuis n'importe où et de faire n'importe quoi.
J'avais par exemple désactivé DS audio, et DS vidéo, mais pour le tester il m'a été facile de l'activer depuis l'endroit où je me trouves (loin du domicile).

Franchement. S'il y a un achat que je ne regrette pas du tout c'est bien ce NAS. Certes, c'est vrai que je ne me sers pas de toutes les fonctionnalités tant il est possible de faire des choses, mais c'est un vrai régal. Reste plus qu'à trouver une connexion wifi pour ne pas mettre à plat l'illimité qui est limité avant réduction de débit de mon forfait cellulaire... c'est là que le bas blesse tant il est aisé d'avoir sa maison et toutes ses données accessible partout dans le monde.


----------



## Filce (15 Mai 2014)

Juste après un test de lecture vidéo.

Dans une entreprise avec un wifi client j'ai pu me connecter. Au niveau des vidéos sur un MacBook Pro et sur le navigateur Safari j'ai eu un écran noir pour l'une, et juste une image fixe pour l'autre. Apparemment cependant elle semblait défiler normalement... mais non visible.
Peut-être qu'il s'agit de restrictions par le client sur le wifi, ou de débit.


----------



## raph8 (15 Mai 2014)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions! C'est dommage pour les playlists d'Itunes. J'ai regardé des vidéos de présentation et c'est vraiment un NAS dont j'ai besoin. Après je sais pas trop quel modèle choisir. J'étais parti sur un DS214se mais je suis en train de regarder le ds214play. Mais est-ce que ça apporte vraiment un plus car c'est pas le même prix...

Concernant le test que tu as fait, c'est fort possible que le wifi client y soit pour quelque chose. Si jamais tu testes sur un wifi d'un particulier tiens nous au courant. Mais tu vas être limité par la vitesse d'upload du réseau sur lequel se trouve ton NAS et si tu n'as pas la fibre tu vas être limité à 100ko/s ce qui ne permet pas de regarder un film correctement je pense.


----------



## Cyrion (15 Mai 2014)

Un énorme merci pour ces réponses complètes et investies..

Après beaucoup de réflexions et discussions IRL, je suis arrivé à la conclusion que Synology est indéniablement la marque à choisir.  Ensuite, pour le choix du modèle à prendre, j'ai un dilemme qui me semble purement phallique, alors je préfère creuser avant de me lancer...
J'expose:
Le DS214 est équipé d'un processeur 1,3ghz et 512M ram.  Le DS414 du même processeur mais d'1g de ram.
A quoi sert cette différence?  Uniquement à la gestion des 2 baies supplémentaires?

Mon utilisation, outre le stockage intensif, reste majoritairement l'accès à une bibliothèque vidéos/musiques vers ma TV et/ou apple/tv.  C'est à dire que mon besoin est fortement dirigé multimédia et que la stabilité et la fluidité du système prime sur la plupart des autres critères lié au stockage, back-up etc..

EDIT MYSELF: Je me permettais de RE poster dans ce topic parce que je voulais faire le lien avec la question de choisir le DS214 play (qui est lui à 1g ram).  En effet, il est renseigné qu'il est équipé d'un transcodeur vidéo pour gérer le FULL HD.  C'est ça qui m'induit en doute.  Celui ci gère la vidéo, pas les autres? 



Les deux questions que je me pose sont de savoir :

- si cette différence de ram peut influencer la gestion de mon signal vidéo (souvent HD) afin d'éviter saccade, coupure et autre désagrément d'un envoi non filaire ou ça n'a vraiment rien avoir.
L'autre idée est évidemment de faire le choix "malin" dans l'éventualité future de lire des formats 3D ou 4k qui pourrait être plus gourmand en ressource et nécessité cette différence de ram

- si le NAS tel qu'il est acheté d'origine, vide, avec les applications dédiées prévues, est capable de gérer la lecture de n'importe quel format.  Ou il ne fait qu'envoyer un signal que la télé ou l&#8217;Apple TV doit décompresser.  
Je veux pour exemple mon expérience désastreuse avec le LaCinéma, HDD externe multimédia devenu obsolète par des formats non pris en charge comme certains MKV.  Alors que je l'avais acheté pour ça!  Update firmware plus possible depuis déjà quelques temps... 


En résumé: la ram va-t-elle influencer de manière signification mon utilisation domestique et est-ce que le NAS est équipé de ses propres codecs pour lire mes fichiers


----------

